# Source for Owens Corning 703 for DIY??



## blownrx7

Can anyone suggest a source that will sell direct to consumer in the CT area?
Oh, I should add OC705 as well.
You can't find this stuff at the hardware stores?:crying: :
TIA


----------



## bpape

Look at the HVAC and commercial heating companies. Also look for commercial insulation houses that specialize in metal building insulation.

Bryan


----------



## basementjack

I'll add one more thing...

Don't get too hung up on Owens corning.

There is nothing magical about this stuff.

There are a handful of manufacturers that all make comparable products. (Johns Manville comes to mind, also knauff)

the 2 most important things in acoustic treatments are
-quantity
-placement
quality of the aborber is really not an issue so long as you keep things reasonably comparable.

again I cant stress enough - what you use will not really matter that much in relation to how much you use and where you put it.

if that were not the case, realtraps and GIK would be selling some $1000 trap that you only need one or 2 of. but they'll be the first to tell you, you really need more than a few traps, and it makes a difference where you place them.

While I'm on the topic of GIK - they are a forum sponsor here - that means they help contribute to keep this forum free. The sell panels for as little as $60 each. I've built DIY panels before - they always looked bad, did not come with a return policy, and in the end cost me way more than I thought they would. So if you're just getting started -I'd at least consider them...


----------



## Guest

If you can work with a material that is flexible (limp) and supported by a frame, then I recommend you look at the recycled cotton product from Bonded Logic. This stuff is very safe to work with, no gloves required, no itchy arms or face mask required. If it wasn't for the small amount of glue, you could probably use it as a pillow. There is one distibutor in the Bronx, and the website shows it for install in houses, but don't be fooled it comes in other sizes. I have boxes of it in 24" x 48" x 1-1/2" sheets


----------



## blownrx7

basementjack and altenberg,
Thanks for your inputs. I am very interested in the acoustical cotton provided it's cost is not considerably more than fiberglass. I'm not hung up on OC either. I realized long ago that OC, Knaupf, Certainteed etc were essentially all the same. I do like the idea of working with cotton though and it's performance seems a little more broadband.

BTW, I alrady own a couple of GIK absorbers and I am very happy with them - they serve as absorbers behind a pair of speakers in a small room. I just know thjat I need a lot more to do my HT and I am looking at the DIY option to contain costs, so the cotton may not make the cut based on that factor...
We'll see.

At this point I still have to find a source for ANY of this stuff. Yeah, I know, do some legwork, it's out there! I guess I'm too used to going to HD, Lowe's or my local hardware store and picking stuff up on my way home.
BTW, my local hardware store wipes the floor with HD and Lowe's as far as hardware prices, i.e. nuts, bolt, nails etc. not to mention convenience and having employees who know what their talking about...
Rant off:rolleyesno:


----------



## adogand6kids

Check out www.sensiblesoundsolutions.com or www.readyacoustics.com - they both offer OC703 2'x4'x2" panels for about $10/sheet.


----------



## woozy_one

Is this the best substitute from Knauf?

http://www.knaufusa.com/products/bu...ilding_insulation/knauf_insulation_board.aspx

I have a Knauf manufacturing plant about 15 minutes from me, so I'm hoping that they produce this there...maybe I can talk to some employees and get some cheap (no, I wouldn't have them steal it for me).


Also, why isn't there much talk about SelectSound Black Acoustic Board from Owens Corning? Is it essentially the same thing as the 700 series but at a higher price?

Thanks


----------



## bpape

The 3.0 PCF listed in the lower tables on that link are extremely similar to OC703 and can be considered a direct substitute. The Owens Black Acoustic Board is not the same thing.

Bryan


----------



## woozy_one

Thanks Bryan. I did some research last night and I'm 99% sure that they produce the insulation board just down the interstate from me...actually, part of the factory caught on fire last Friday, but fortunately none of the production equipment was damaged, so it wasn't as huge a loss as it could have been. I think I know some poeple that work there...I'll have to see if they can get me a deal.


----------



## Bob_99

There's a place in Auburn, MA that sells OC703 and they have a limited delivery area. For $25 they delivered to Westford, MA where I picked mine up at a friend's house. You can contact

Greg Renshaw [[email protected]] for more information. 


Bob


----------



## jackfish

altenburgpj said:


> If you can work with a material that is flexible (limp) and supported by a frame, then I recommend you look at the recycled cotton product from Bonded Logic. This stuff is very safe to work with, no gloves required, no itchy arms or face mask required. If it wasn't for the small amount of glue, you could probably use it as a pillow. There is one distibutor in the Bronx, and the website shows it for install in houses, but don't be fooled it comes in other sizes. I have boxes of it in 24" x 48" x 1-1/2" sheets


Is this the UltraTouch or Insulator product? How are you applying this product to your room treatments? Making a frame? Just stapling to the wall? Covering it with cloth? I am very interested in using this stuff. It seems as it is very cost effective and less nasty.


----------



## bpape

There are several cotton products out there. Bonded Logic makes a 1.5lb UltraTouch material that is available in 3.5 and 5.5" thicknesses and 16 and 24" widths. The 24x48x1.5" is a 2lb density I believe.

There are also custom products that replicate the densities of OC703 and 705. 1 and 2" is available in 3lb density and the 1" is also available in 6lb density. The 3 and 6lb material is more expensive than it's fiberglass equivalent. 

Bryan


----------



## Guest

For people here in in the NYC metro area, I typically recommend J&S Supply Corp. (http://www.jandssupply.com/). They deliver within the tri-state area, though I imagine that might be something for larger quantities -- but they could probably send you a few boxes or whatever via FedEx or UPS ground for not too much money.

I've dealt with them myself a number of times in the past for some DIY projects, etc. They are very good guys to deal with, and their prices are usually quite reasonable. They are actually a wholesaler (though we don't get our stuff from them), but they will sell smaller quantities to individuals as well.

I know they stock OC 703 and 701, and they will order 705 for you if you want it. They also carry Johns-Manville and Certainteed products.

Definitely worth at least a call to see how reasonably they can get what you need delivered to your door. You can tell them I (or Ethan) sent you, and that you are building bass traps.


----------



## zacjones

Here in the Sacramento area Mechanical Insulation Supply carries a similar rigid fiberglass panel (3#/cf, 2'x4', 2" thick) for $12.40/pc in boxes of 10.


----------



## ufokillerz

Just got back from http://www.jandssupply.com and they are a superb bunch to deal with, saleman Tom and the boss there were very friendly. They seem to have a big inventory, i definitely saw a lot of mineral wool and roxul in the warehouse.


----------



## bpape

Not bad if you need no advice and just want insulation shipped. Other options are avaiable - PM me

Bryan


----------

